# Dragon Ball Super Opening #2 Debuts!



## Giratina3 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello all Dragon Ball fans.
Today marks the debut of Dragon Ball Super's second opening.
I guess you could call it Dragon Ball Super Season 2. But there's been 4 main saga's.
The Battle of Gods Saga, Resurrection F Saga, Universe 6 Saga, "Future" Trunks Saga and now we're onto possibly the biggest saga of the series so far; "Universal Survival Saga"

Here is the poster for the new saga.





As you can see it's a huge deal. We've even got a returning character from the Z storyline who was last seen helping Goku form his spirit bomb against Kid Buu, Android 17. Looks like he'll be joining the fight. There are 10 fighters who most partake in the "Tournament of Power" hosted by both OmniKing's and EVERY universe that's out there right now (12 to be exact) will all be partaking in this epic tournament however, there is one huge rule in this tournament that has even Gods of Destruction and Kaioshin's scared out of their wits.

*If the team loses, their corresponding universe will be wiped out.
*
You lose, you lose your universe. Tough break huh? That's really serious.

The Opening song is called "Limit Break X Survivor" and let me tell you or rather "show you" that it's an amazing opening. We've had "Chozetsu X Dynamic" for nearly 2 years so the time was right to change the opening song and the opening itself. It does not fall short in hyping you up for the fights to come.



Here is the old opening. Used for the previous 4 sagas. The song is called "Chozetsu X Dynamic" as I stated before.


Let me know what you think below. Are you excited for this new arc? Are you disappointed? What do you think of fighters gathering from all twelve universes?


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 6, 2017)

Make Gohan Great Again.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 6, 2017)

Hell, make Goku great again


----------



## x65943 (Feb 6, 2017)

So many filler episodes over the last few weeks. Last night's episode was so awesome. 

I'm excited to see what they do with Bulla.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 6, 2017)

I guess gonna have to wait for the "Kai" version to get rid of all the filler trash and fix the bad animation.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 6, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> I guess gonna have to wait for the "Kai" version to get rid of all the filler trash and fix the bad animation.


Unlike the original DBZ, the filler is only between arcs - so it's pretty easy to skip.

Additionally, the animation is way better during important moments/episodes. For example, last night's episode looked leagues better than the ep from last week.


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 6, 2017)

The  main problem with dragon ball super is that Gohan is a complete nerd and Goku is very stupid, im sure that they will both change eventually, i  would love to see a  Gohan SSGSS or a Goten/Kid Trunks SS3 sadly they will ignore Goten and Kid Trunks again. A SSGSS3 would be great but i think they are messing around a lot with transformations


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 6, 2017)

Rizzorules said:


> The  main problem with dragon ball super is that Gohan is a complete nerd and Goku is very stupid, im sure that they will both change eventually, i  would love to see a  Gohan SSGSS or a Goten/Kid Trunks SS3 sadly they will ignore Goten and Kid Trunks again. A SSGSS3 would be great but i think they are messing around a lot with transformations


Anime Live Reactions is that you?


----------



## x65943 (Feb 6, 2017)

Rizzorules said:


> The  main problem with dragon ball super is that Gohan is a complete nerd and Goku is very stupid, im sure that they will both change eventually, i  would love to see a  Gohan SSGSS or a Goten/Kid Trunks SS3 sadly they will ignore Goten and Kid Trunks again. A SSGSS3 would be great but i think they are messing around a lot with transformations


almost 80 episodes in, and I'm starting to lose hope for Gohan. Hopefully the new tourney forces him to man up.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2017)

Man I really need to catch up. I stopped around the 40th episode just because I had to much going on. I really want to catch up

Maybe some day. Still in my backlog


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 6, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Anime Live Reactions is that you?


What? 


x65943 said:


> almost 80 episodes in, and I'm starting to lose hope for Gohan. Hopefully the new tourney forces him to man up.


He will be great again, remember the face he made when he said good bye to future Trunks and when he fought against that actor in order to make Pan happy, im sure that is Akira Toriyama way to say Gohan is coming back


----------

